
Physicists demonstrate a quantum Fredkin gate - dnetesn
http://phys.org/news/2016-03-physicists-quantum-fredkin-gate.html
======
jonbaer
Paper @
[http://advances.sciencemag.org/content/advances/2/3/e1501531...](http://advances.sciencemag.org/content/advances/2/3/e1501531.full.pdf)

